# Particulate Filter "Warning" on dash.



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Truck has 260000km (160000m). I had a cel for SCR 200000Km. Dealer did regen, cel came back on. Had Cat replaced, Cel came on. Now after driving from montreal to Florida, 2 - 14hr days down and 2 -14hr days back at 75 miles an hour (130khr) with the truck running at about 2200rpm the Particulate Filter warning is coming on independent of the CEL.
Weather was very cold here when I left -30c, and I had no CEL on. Particulate Filter warning came on after first new tank of fuel at a LOVES fuel stop inn NY. 
Any ideas what this might be? Cause the warning just says "pARTICULATE fILTER" NO DESCRIPTION
Thermostat?
Display said that the truck may run at reduce performance, but honestly, the truck ran great the whole time. 9.8L/100km (25mpg) on the trip. No sign of any issue, other than the warning. knock on wood.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Scan for codes to find out what it is saying. I suspect you have codes 452A and 4D4A stored.

452A is an advisory code for dealers to tell the customer that the DPF is nearing its calculated end of life and the customer should schedule an appointment soon for replacement ($$$$.$$). It is just an advisory code only.

4D4A means the miles on the car have exceeded the calculated life of the DPF because the car continued to be driven after getting the 452A advisory code. 4D4A triggers a warning about the DPF on the iDrive screen and displays a yellow DPF symbol on the cluster. The warning occurs once at 10 minutes after startup. No harm to keep driving provided there are no other codes or driveability issues. 4D4A is another advisory code and the car starts nagging the driver about the DPF.

452A starts being thrown around 150k miles. 4D4A starts around 171k miles. That's when these codes started for me in my 2012 *X5 35d* a couple of months ago. I'm only at 180k miles now, only 2 oil changes away from 200k miles.

I am monitoring regenerations with the Carly app and BT adapter to know that regenerations are still happening normally. I'm planning to not do anything with the DPF untill I have to, probably sometime well past 200k miles.

Good luck.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

*Particulate Filter "Warning" on dash.*

Hi,
I will check th code tomorrow to confirm, but I think it's 452. 
I have the Carly app and adapter. How do you use it to monitor regen?
In the dash cluster I get a symbol that looks like a plug with a diagonal line. One side of the line on the plug is dotted in yellow dots, like half full looking.
Image is a square and on the left side there are 2 lines like the prongs of a plug.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bille7035d said:


> Hi,
> I will check th code tomorrow to confirm, but I think it's 452.
> I have the Carly app and adapter. How do you use it to monitor regen?
> In the dash cluster I get a symbol that looks like a plug with a diagonal line. One side of the line on the plug is dotted in yellow dots, like half full looking.
> ...


Check on Carly what is your Ash level too.


----------



## mattebury (Feb 2, 2014)

Bille7035d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Truck has 260000km (160000m).


Truck?


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

Bille7035d said:


> Hi,
> I will check th code tomorrow to confirm, but I think it's 452.
> I have the Carly app and adapter. How do you use it to monitor regen?
> In the dash cluster I get a symbol that looks like a plug with a diagonal line. One side of the line on the plug is dotted in yellow dots, like half full looking.
> ...


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showpost.php?p=11256577&postcount=32


----------



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

I don't have or know about the details of the Carly app. I use a different one, the BlueDriver app. I think there are two parameters that should be monitored, one being exhaust gas temperature, the other engine coolant temperature. Both should be available in Carly, as they are in BlueDriver.

The engine coolant temperature will tell you if it is time to replace the thermostat. If coolant can't be raised above 60°C, the DPF can't regenerate, and trouble will ensue.

Regenerations can be monitored via the exhaust gas temperature. I have observed that in normal operation, EGT will range from the vicinity of 250°C to 350°C depending on how hard you are pushing the engine. But a DPF regeneration will see the EGT shoot up to the neighborhood of 500°C.

I am not sure about Carly. It may be that there is a specific parameter that will tell you more about regenerations. But EGT works for me.


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

*Particulate Filter "Warning" on dash.*

@n1das
That is exactly what I'm getting on my 2010 X5 35d cluster and center display.
I have unlocked the Carly for regen and will check the app tonight.
Where in Carly can I check the engine temp?

Thank you all for you replies. I'll get back to you with some numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## FredoinSF (Nov 29, 2009)

I don’t have it connected but IIRC it’s under parameters, something synonymous to coolant temperature, but I don’t believe it’s actually coolant temperature. 


Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## tomg113 (Jan 14, 2017)

When I had my VW Tdi, I got a light on my dash a few times that looked similar to that one for the particulate filter. The manual said to drive at highway speeds in 4th gear for about 20 min. After doing that, the light went out.


----------



## Enthusiast 456 (Jun 23, 2014)

mattebury said:


> Bille7035d said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Was wondering the same thing


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Cummon, cut him some slack. It***8217;s not a lorry and it***8217;s not a pickup and it***8217;s not a saloon, or a coupe, so he***8217;s close - by his lights.


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bille7035d said:


> @n1das
> That is exactly what I'm getting on my 2010 X5 35d cluster and center display.
> I have unlocked the Carly for regen and will check the app tonight.
> Where in Carly can I check the engine temp?
> ...


Coolant temperature in parameters option on Carly will give you some crazy numbers. Go under: motor temperature!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

*Particulate Filter "Warning" on dash.*

Soot 3.71
Ash 64.84

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

edycol said:


> Coolant temperature in parameters option on Carly will give you some crazy numbers. Go under: motor temperature!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

Michael47 said:


> I don't have or know about the details of the Carly app. I use a different one, the BlueDriver app. I think there are two parameters that should be monitored, one being exhaust gas temperature, the other engine coolant temperature. Both should be available in Carly, as they are in BlueDriver.
> 
> The engine coolant temperature will tell you if it is time to replace the thermostat. If coolant can't be raised above 60°C, the DPF can't regenerate, and trouble will ensue.
> 
> ...


Thank you

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

Here are the codes from Carly.
I’m not getting engine temp though-reading 8919c

Engine / Motor:
- Fault: Info-particle system
- Code: 00452A
- Fault: Particle filter system
- Code: 004D4A
- Fault: Fuel filter heater control
- Code: 004B1C
- Fault: Reducing agent metering valve interruption
- Code: 004C7B


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Bille7035d (Sep 17, 2017)

edycol said:


> Coolant temperature in parameters option on Carly will give you some crazy numbers. Go under: motor temperature!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that accurate? If so, My temp is low.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## edycol (Jul 8, 2015)

Bille7035d said:


> Is that accurate? If so, My temp is low.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


Yep, motor temperature is the one. What is yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dzlbimmer (Jul 16, 2017)

Bille7035d said:


> Is that accurate? If so, My temp is low.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


You can also monitor coolant temp in your cluster.

If your soot mass is only 3g it seems like your system is regenerating. 
Which cat was replaced? SCR?


----------

